# Who sells the NFAA yardage/target signs ?



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

Most clubs I have been to make their own. I have never seen any pre-made commercially sold signs, unless it was a custom job by a sign maker.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Jarrett is correct, a hunk of wood and some decent paint will get you what you need. Most of our markers rot from the middle out and the only thing that holds the shape in the end is the paint  Had this happen more than once!! If you are talking about cylinders ALOT of clubs in our area get those round test cores and bury those.


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

Our club had them made at a sign shop. If I remember right, it was around $200.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Those are nice!!


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

Painting and numbering the yardage markers was bad enough! I wish I had a camera for that operation, what a sight that was. 
No way to letter all this neatly by hand:


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

Here's one off Durham County I did for them. Sort of pricy but they look good.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

We use these. I believe they were made locally...made from the same plastic sign material you can get at Home Depot or Lowes. Holds up well as long as it's not hit by a branch...


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

You have have some very nice signs, thanks for all the help. Looks like I need to make my own. I was hoping someone stocked them. That was wishful thinking.. lol


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

Arrowwood said:


> Painting and numbering the yardage markers was bad enough! I wish I had a camera for that operation, what a sight that was.
> No way to letter all this neatly by hand:
> 
> View attachment 1547284


those arent NFAA stake colors. they may be PSAA but definitely not NFAA


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

Same as Mechanicsburg, I guess? I don't remember if the green markers were there at nationals or not. The red, white, and yellow markers are the same. I shoot trad and definitely prefer the nfaa rules (elevated rest allowed and full distances).


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

Arrowwood said:


> Same as Mechanicsburg, I guess? I don't remember if the green markers were there at nationals or not. The red, white, and yellow markers are the same. I shoot trad and definitely prefer the nfaa rules (elevated rest allowed and full distances).


Colors for the kids are:
Cub- black with yellow
Youth- blue with white.

No official color for peewees and young adult shoots the full length as adults.


Unless there was a secret squirrel change i wasnt told about.


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

What markers/stakes does the Traditional and recurvers shoot ?


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

i did find that the peewees shoot from an optional green stake on page 89 of the cb/l but i cannot find anything that says the traditional and recurvers shoot anything but the adult stakes....white/red/yellow

it does have a paragraph that all tournaments below sectional level, traditional may shoot at the youth stakes. meaning local and state shoots. on page 32.

shoot at anything above sectional level be forewarned that you'll shoot out past 50yds. i know there will be people that selectively read and skip over that part.


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

rock monkey said:


> i did find that the peewees shoot from an optional green stake on page 89 of the cb/l but i cannot find anything that says the traditional and recurvers shoot anything but the adult stakes....white/red/yellow
> 
> it does have a paragraph that all tournaments below sectional level, traditional may shoot at the youth stakes. meaning local and state shoots. on page 32.
> 
> shoot at anything above sectional level be forewarned that you'll shoot out past 50yds. i know there will be people that selectively read and skip over that part.


Thanks, you have been a great help. I am making a list of markers as we speak. I also shot Gainsville yesterday and saw the PW green markers by no Cub or Trad markers.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

You probably won't find the target signs you are looking for, because they aren't COMPLETELY standard.

For example, although most clubs put the 32 yard fan hunter shot on the same lane as the 35 yard fan field shot, THAT isn't mandatory and can be adjusted for terrain or other considerations, as long as all the shots exist somewhere on the course.

I did a set for Darrington a few years back, using mail-merge to take their Excel file listing the targets / distances and end up with a PowerPoint file that makes nice 8.5"x11" signs for each target.


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

A little bit of thread necromancy, but came across this while looking for commercially available field and hunter signs and markers. Some nice work here by some clubs.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

rock monkey said:


> those arent NFAA stake colors. they may be PSAA but definitely not NFAA


The picture isn't NFAA age groups either, as we don't use "Junior: or "Cadet". NFAA ages are "Youth" and "Cub".


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

wa-prez said:


> You probably won't find the target signs you are looking for, because they aren't COMPLETELY standard.
> 
> For example, although most clubs put the 32 yard fan hunter shot on the same lane as the 35 yard fan field shot, THAT isn't mandatory and can be adjusted for terrain or other considerations, as long as all the shots exist somewhere on the course.
> 
> I did a set for Darrington a few years back, using mail-merge to take their Excel file listing the targets / distances and end up with a PowerPoint file that makes nice 8.5"x11" signs for each target.


Wow, when this thread popped up today, I started to answer and then noticed I had already done this response back in 2012!

Here's one of the target signs from the NFAA range in Yankton.









Here's one from the range at Mechanicsburg Pennsylvania









This is one of the ones I made at Darrington WA









Sorry about a couple of the photos being sideways in the post, I never know how they are going to turn out because they look right side up in my file chooser.


----------

